# Citalopram



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey,

Well I was diagnosed with depression before I found out I had DP/DR. I was surprised when the doctor told me he had never heard of DP/DR and another doctor dismissed it as if it wasn't relevant. At the moment I am extremely depressed and scared to go back on any pills after my experience with Citalopram. I had insomnia to the point where I couldn't eat food and started seeing shapes, shadows and figures that weren't there. I became violent, eventually smashing things up. I cried all the time. I started hearing things. My mother took me off them (she's a nurse, trained in meds) and I went back to normal within a couple of weeks. I'm scared of this happening again with another drug. Is there any that people have been on that have helped DP/DR and depression? I know it is different for everyone but just any recommendations. xx

Thanks, Freya


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Freya, I'm sorta in the same boat. My parents and my school are begging me to take meds, but I really don't want to because I feel like it will only make my problem worse. I've been on a few meds in the past, and have had bad side effects, but nothing as severe as yours. I hear that klonopin and xanax help a lot, but you gotta be careful with those because they can be addictive. I'm still looking for a med that works for me, and If i find it i'll let you know!


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Freya, I recently was prescribed 10 mg prozac, .50 mg klonopin and risperdal and it seems to be helping. It has helped me sleep tremendously, so if you have trouble sleeping, i recommend trying these meds. Its only been a week and i've noticed some changes, but i feel like greater changes are soon to come. I hope everything's going alright, and just wanted to let you know that i feel like you should klonopin a chance, because it really seems like it's helping me, and i think it can help you too!

Andrew


----------

